# Sharing Vocals And Guitar With One Amp



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My amp has only one input and I was wondering how I can use it for vocals and voice. Is there an easy way to go about doing that?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, ABY switch pedal, an xlr to 1/4 in cable and a dynamic microphone. But I will tell you one thing, the vocals would suck. LOL A guitar amp doesn't have the capacity to handle the full range frequency required for vocals.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Yeah, ABY switch pedal, an xlr to 1/4 in cable and a dynamic microphone. But I will tell you one thing, the vocals would suck. LOL A guitar amp doesn't have the capacity to handle the full range frequency required for vocals.


Agree with you my friend. If you can pick up an acoustic amp with a mic xlr input it would be your best option. There are a few models out there and some can be bought at Pawn shops.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you don't care about quality, one of these might work. You can get an XLR to 1/4" adapter if you want to use a XLR mic.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

.....error


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I t depends on the amp and what facilities it has. You are going to get quite a different result from a Pignose vs. a JC120.

As stated earlier, most amps don't have the frequency bandwidth to do vocals justice, or the correct input topology to accept a mic signal. If I could only have one device on stage I would prefer a full range powered speaker that would accept a microphone and a modelled guitar device.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)

I have this little unit from the 80's that's worked well for 
me that I could sell to you. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> If you don't care about quality, one of these might work. You can get an XLR to 1/4" adapter if you want to use a XLR mic.


I thought about something like that but I was wondering about the quality. Thanks for the post!



ronmac said:


> I t depends on the amp and what facilities it has. You are going to get quite a different result from a Pignose vs. a JC120.
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, most amps don't have the frequency bandwidth to do vocals justice, or the correct input topology to accept a mic signal. If I could only have one device on stage I would prefer a full range powered speaker that would accept a microphone and a modelled guitar device.


Thanks for all of the ideas guys. Since I have a Digitech RP255 and now a TC Helicon VoiceLive Play GTX I have been leaning more and more about getting a powered speaker or small PA. You guys have pushed me over the edge.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> I have this little unit from the 80's that's worked well for
> me that I could sell to you. PM me if you're interested.


Thanks Larry: I appreciate the offer. I think, though, that I am going to go with a powered PA/speaker.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Steadfastly, since you already have those two devices perhaps you should rent a powered speaker in your price range and make sure you are happy going in that direction. You could also purchase at L&M or other dealer with a generous return policy.

good luck on the hunt, and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> Steadfastly, since you already have those two devices perhaps you should rent a powered speaker in your price range and make sure you are happy going in that direction. You could also purchase at L&M or other dealer with a generous return policy.
> 
> good luck on the hunt, and let us know how it works for you.


That is an idea definitely worth considering. Thank you!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I decided to go with the Traynor TVM10. Here's a couple pics. I'll post some results in a week or so.


----------

